# 1K Club Jacket



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

is it any good? They never showed me a pic but I'm getting one! Yay!?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Alas, nobody cares


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> is it any good? They never showed me a pic but I'm getting one! Yay!?


Shut up! Just drive. Uber ON.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> is it any good? They never showed me a pic but I'm getting one! Yay!?


You can wear ot on those cold days WALKING
When your CAR wears out . . .


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

I got it. It fits me right height wise, but width wise it seems made for someone with a bit fatter then me. Therefore I don't wear it much.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm would rather been given a free tank of gas or two on a prepaid card over the jacket


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> is it any good? They never showed me a pic but I'm getting one! Yay!?


Market price on eBay is 25 bucks.



Tysmith95 said:


> I got it. It fits me right height wise, but width wise it seems made for someone with a bit fatter then me. Therefore I don't wear it much.


Same here, it came way too big for me. On a windy day the thing would blow up with air and make me look like an 8 ball with legs.


----------



## MsKK (Aug 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You can wear ot on those cold days WALKING
> When your CAR wears out . . .


Lol!


----------



## Vanquisher (Oct 9, 2016)

where to check how many rides you have given


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

On driver dashboard.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tysmith95 said:


> I got it. It fits me right height wise, but width wise it seems made for someone with a bit fatter then me. Therefore I don't wear it much.


Run it through a drier cycle.

It then matches the sizing chart that lyft supplied.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

If you drive enough you'll get bonuses.



jgiun1 said:


> I'm would rather been given a free tank of gas or two on a prepaid card over the jacket


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It's a comfortable jacket.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

At 2k they send you a pink ***** so you can relax till reach 3k


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

900 more to go!



ROTA said:


> At 2k they send you a pink ***** so you can relax till reach 3k


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

9000 rides...Got an invite for donuts and coffee for making it to 5000...


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

So, I ordered this thing on a lark, didn't think anything serious of it. Then, it came. All dressed out in this fancy but tastefully done package, with a hand written card from Alex...errr, Alen...oh, Adam!

So now I'm thinking, it's a pretty nice jacket, and Adam did go through all this trouble to get it to me to honor me for my first 1000 rides given and...

So, do any of you wear your 1000 ride jacket? No way I want to be seen in this alone if none of you wear yours.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I live in florida and have no use for a jacket

However there is a homeless guy who wears a nasty jacket in 90 degree weather and nothing would make me happier than seeing this guy begging for change in Lyft jacket everyday by the airport and I will record and put up on you tube when I give him the jacket lol


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I live in florida and have no use for a jacket
> 
> However there is a homeless guy who wears a nasty jacket in 90 degree weather and nothing would make me happier than seeing this guy begging for change in Lyft jacket everyday by the airport and I will record and put up on you tube when I give him the jacket lol


Awesome!!

He's doing basically the same thing we are, just not from a car


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

And heroin lol

Kudos


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm going to donate mine to the aggressive homeless guy, panhandling at the busiest traffic signal in the middle of town. 

All of the U/L drivers can see their future. 

I donated my Lyft t-shirt to one of the guys that forcibly washes windshields as you come off the I-35 exit at 3rd-6th Sts.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

i gave mine to a junkie


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

here is a ling ebay if you want to buy a jacket. https://www.ebay.com/itm/UBER-Jacke...hash=item51ff7cd42c:m:md83HZcBJ95Y_GWom9126DA
there is zero reason to buy or wear it. i just wear funny shirts like this one. https://www.jcpenney.com/p/guacamol...plaid^340755057482-sku^52910890067-adType^PLA i open the trunk at the airport a few people said i like that shirt lol. its funny i get tipped 30% of the time. with that boring lyft jacket it just sucks. im bored.


----------

